# What was your favorite newly revealed Hisuian Pokemon form from the Legends: Arceus trailer?



## MariArch (Aug 21, 2021)

none of them. pokemon sucks now


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2021)

As in terms of design or usefulness? Or both perhaps?... Maybe Wyrdeer for usefulness, since most of the time you're traveling by land (unless they are all required for progression?). For design, i'll go with Basculegion.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 21, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> none of them. pokemon sucks now


Excatly, all these pokemon above SUCK


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 21, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> none of them. pokemon sucks now


pokemon keeps doing traditional games: pokemon is getting boring
pokemon makes a spin-off to try a different approach to pokemon: pokemon sucks now

i mean i agree pokemon games in general suck now but this game hasn't even come out yet lol. if these pokemon were included in old gens, i really doubt anyone would complain or care.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 21, 2021)

The fish that absorbs the souls of its dead family.  Seems like a topical commentary on climate change and what's happening in the West right now.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2021)

Growlithe is a hentai protagonist and I fucking love it.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 21, 2021)

Was Pokémon #591 shown there?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Growlithe is a hentai protagonist and fucking love it.


The made him look a tad goofy for my liking, specially with the fur in his head, with that pointy horn thingy..


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2021)

I mean, I really disliked the gen 7, but I must admit, including the specific region forms of pokemon is something I really appreciate
It makes the series more realistic
For example, the Exeggutor in Alola that adapted to the very sunny environnement and made it grow bigger
I really think it's a good idea to have different form of the same pokemon in different region
But it would have been even better if there were reason behind all of those forms, just like Exeggutor


----------



## Varia (Aug 22, 2021)

Don't like any of them if being honest. New ("old") Growlithe just looks stupid.
If I had to choose though, I guess I'd pick the fish.


----------



## SS4 (Aug 22, 2021)

Seems to me that pokémons keep getting uglier each generation ffs . . .


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2021)

*Preparing popcorn for the raging comments about new pokemon*


----------



## Gunstorm (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm hyped to play this Breath of Pokemon Arceus as I was when i bougth a WiiU to play botw


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 22, 2021)

Gunstorm said:


> I'm hyped to play this Breath of Pokemon Arceus as I was when i bougth a WiiU to play botw


Pokemon Legends is not a BOTW pokemon by any means. It is more monster hunter like.

Trailer shows that you chose a region on map, they will set a camp there and you will explore that region. So it is not one huge open world.


----------



## Something whatever (Aug 22, 2021)

I want that new Growlithe as a plushie so bad! its soo cute. I'm hyped for Legend but passing on DP remakes


----------



## PacBunny (Aug 22, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> none of them. pokemon sucks now


damn it, I was gonna say that. wish they would make a pokemon x digimon game


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 22, 2021)

New Growlithe mvp
New region variants were definitely the coolest idea they ever came up with, and makes the pokemon universe make a lot more damn sense than it used to. If only by a little.



HighJrLinoone said:


> none of them. pokemon sucks now



Turning into a crotchety old person does indeed suck
*waves cane* you damn kids don't know real pokemon, you ever seen a voltorb or magmar? Now that's real pokemon design that is!
Now get off my damn lawn!

Pokemon had a rough gen or two here and there but for the most part every gen has shitty pokemon and good pokemon, people who whine just to whine are really out of touch with what pokemon started as, cuz gen 1 has a lot of bad pokemon.


----------



## Asia81 (Aug 22, 2021)

Braviary looks like a galarian articuno


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 22, 2021)

I really hope Growlith gets a new regional evolution that looks similar to a Chinese guardian lion


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2021)

I see a lot of... how do we call them already... wongeiner?
People who are opposed to any pokemon outside the first generation...


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 22, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> none of them. pokemon sucks now


Lycanroc exists. Your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Asia81 (Aug 22, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> Lycanroc exists. Your opinion is invalid.


A cheap Zoroark


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 22, 2021)

BASCULEGION IS AN UNSTOPPABLE FORCE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeroFX (Aug 22, 2021)

none


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 22, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> none of them. pokemon sucks now


I skipped Sun/Moon due to the handholding and Z-moves, and Sw/Sh due to the duramaxing. If they keep those gimmicks out I'll come back to pokemon, don't even care about the new mon designs anymore.


----------



## seseiSeki (Aug 22, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> Pokemon had a rough gen or two here and there but for the most part every gen has shitty pokemon and good pokemon, people who whine just to whine are really out of touch with what pokemon started as, cuz gen 1 has a lot of bad pokemon.


Exactly. I mean, there's three purple blobs in gen 1, two Pokémon just evolve into more of themselves and one is just its preevolution turned upside down. And people are saying that the new designs lack creativity. I mean, just compare Magnemite and Magneton to Klink, Klang and Klinklang. One is a ball with magnets and screws that evolves into three copies of itself. The other consists of gears that either change or get another component. 

I'm not here to talk trash about Magnemite, it was my favorite Pokémon when I played gen 1. But looking at its design, you can clearly see, that it and its evolution aren't exactly what I'd call "peak creative design."


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 22, 2021)

Posh Growlithe


----------



## gaga941021 (Aug 22, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Growlithe is a hentai protagonist and fucking love it.


The cringe is strong with you.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 22, 2021)

Growlithe... mmm... can't wait to see big sexy regal liondog Arcanine. <3


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 22, 2021)

So there's an alternate Growlithe shown...but not Arcanine? Huh. Wonder how good ol' doggo's changed.


----------



## anhminh (Aug 22, 2021)

I swear people care more about tree than the Pokemon there days.


----------



## Gunstorm (Aug 22, 2021)

lokomelo said:


> Pokemon Legends is not a BOTW pokemon by any means. It is more monster hunter like.
> 
> Trailer shows that you chose a region on map, they will set a camp there and you will explore that region. So it is not one huge open world.



Ok it just was a joke


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2021)

@Noctosphere You mean "genwunners"...
@seseiSeki I agree with most what you said. I just personally prefer the old artstyle & their designs, of the way Pokemon were drawn, it's obvious the shift was more towards kid friendly,cute and simple look... Here's a YT link to REALLY understand what i'm trying to say.


----------



## Missing Number (Aug 22, 2021)

hisuian mankey. their faces are redder but they have a more chill attitude and they soak in hot springs.  hisuian primeape even has a more chill look, with an eased smile.  its ability, similar to storm drain and steam engine, it boosts its stats if hit by water.  found in the snowy parts in the mountains


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 22, 2021)

Anfroid said:


> I skipped Sun/Moon due to the handholding and Z-moves, and Sw/Sh due to the duramaxing. If they keep those gimmicks out I'll come back to pokemon, don't even care about the new mon designs anymore.


dont think any of this 2 upcoming games has any dynamaxing ro z moves at all.


----------



## highjrlinooneisabitch (Aug 22, 2021)

n**** really prefers mf linoone over these sick designs, you pokemon fans need to get out of that cringe ass old good new bad mentality, pokemon dosent suck now you’re just a bitch lmao

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SS4 said:


> Seems to me that pokémons keep getting uglier each generation ffs . . .


facts all these new pokemon like mr mime voltorb jinx and ratta are so ugly


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 22, 2021)

Wyrdeer


----------



## Plazorn (Aug 22, 2021)

Wait, I thought this game was going to be set in the Sinnoh region


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Wait, I thought this game was going to be set in the Sinnoh region


watch the trailer, it was the name of the region before it was named Sinnoh


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 22, 2021)

what i find exciting is both Legends and BD/SP will have Home support which got me thinking are they planning to allow Hisuian Pokemon to be sent to BD/SP? oh and Basclins Hisuien evo is my fave


----------



## WiiU_user (Aug 22, 2021)

none of them


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 22, 2021)

Was hoping for something more _real time_ for a spinoff game. But since the trailer showed the same battling as ever, I'm already ready to pass on it. That said, the bit in the clip where the luxray was able to attack _you_ rather than just your pokemon, was a curious note.


----------



## Windaga (Aug 23, 2021)

Growlithe! I hope Arcanine looks just as cute/cool.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2021)

Windaga said:


> Growlithe! I hope Arcanine looks just as cute/cool.


I wonder if there are contest in Issui region, because you'll have to choose
Is it cute? Or is it cool?


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 23, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> dont think any of this 2 upcoming games has any dynamaxing ro z moves at all.


That's why I'm suddenly interested in pokemon again.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 23, 2021)

Growlithe easily, though oversaturation of fanart already got me kinda tired of them.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 23, 2021)

Basculegion looks the coolest imho.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 23, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> what i find exciting is both Legends and BD/SP will have Home support which got me thinking are they planning to allow Hisuian Pokemon to be sent to BD/SP? oh and Basclins Hisuien evo is my fave


The gen 4 remakes will have home support just in some point of 2022. By then, I doubt they will be still updating the content of the game, so I believe that Shiny P and Brilliant D will never have those forms, or any kind of national dex support.

Hope I am wrong tho.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2021)

Anfroid said:


> That's why I'm suddenly interested in pokemon again.


There might be mega evolution though


----------



## phalk (Aug 23, 2021)

gbatemp:
- I hate Pokémon now.

also gbatemp when Pokémon Legends: Arceus releases
- I can't play the new pokémon game, please halp


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2021)

phalk said:


> gbatemp:
> - I hate Pokémon now.
> 
> also gbatemp when Pokémon Legends: Arceus releases
> - I can't play the new pokémon game, please halp


^this^


----------



## livid_hen (Aug 23, 2021)

The first thing that popped into my head when i saw growlithe was "Look at this distinguished gentleman! Look at the way he is sitting. Mmm, yes. Very distinguished."


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 27, 2021)

Wyrdeer, Herdier, what's the difference? They both sound the same to me.

Also, Porygon-Z is my favourite.


----------



## LiamBeran (Aug 29, 2021)

I think they have done the game pretty good to be honest!


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 30, 2021)

gaga941021 said:


> The cringe is strong with you.


You just don't have taste.


----------

